# removing custom designs from able sisters?



## leafcan (Jul 11, 2020)

hey. someone i gave marshal to for FREE went to my town and put a design i hate up and it's infected all my villagers even though it's only been there for a few hours (fantastic! love to suffer for being nice!)

apparently it's impossible to phase the design out unless i amiibo card all my villagers (9/10 of which are my dream villagers and i've dumped 600 hours into this game lol)— ... a friend of mine is going to make me NFC cards of all my villagers i had, but it still hurts. my villagers seem to always hang out with a specific villager they really like, and i don't know if RNG will give them the same bonds they seemed to have formed

i've replaced the design slot with a dress i made unwillingly as i've never had an interest in designing clothes pixel by pixel, but everyone's still wearing that damn design after i put in hours into trying to make something that i'll be sort of OK with everyone wearing. ... fascinating how an unsolicited rude rando can just mess up 600 hours of love in a second though, and how reporting to isabelle doesn't get rid of custom designs and how this is a thing they haven't fixed for months in a kid's game where people can make custom designs of anything at all lol. i don't care what the villagers choose to wear from the ingame clothes like some people lol, but something about someone doing something without my permission in /my town/ after i gave them /my marshal/ for free sets me off and it's a constant reminder of how rude it was. hell, even in my frat days in college none of them ever bothered messing with my able sisters in NL lol

— as for the actual question, though. *is there a way for me to remove the design slot?* i had a pristine able sisters because i didn't want my villagers wearing stuff other than the ingame items. i can replace the slot however much i like, and thank god they only put one thing up, but i can't seem to kill it.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 11, 2020)

Unfortunately there's no way to remove it. You can replace it with something more tolerable or generic. Or you can keep complaining to Isabelle


----------



## Barney (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you.

I've posted about how crazy it is that random visitors can do this and we're seemingly powerless to undo it. This would be my worst nightmare in this game!

I really hope there's a solution someone knows of for you.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 11, 2020)

This is sadly why I don't let any visitors shop at my Ables. Not that I don't trust them, but that the risk is too great. Sorry to hear this happened to you, but hopefully someone else who needs to see this will and stop this from happening on their island by someone who definitely isn't playing the game in the spirit of positivity and kindness it is clearly meant to be played.


----------



## Eureka (Jul 11, 2020)

I don't have the answer to your question but just wanted to say I'm very sorry you had this happen to you! I will never understand why people do such idiotic things. Thank goodness for your friend who can make you all the NFC cards.


----------



## Kattea (Jul 11, 2020)

It’s crazy to me how this is a thing that can’t be fixed. I usually don’t have a problem with people shopping, but I didn’t know it could go so bad. Regret putting my shops so close to the airport now.


----------

